# fetchmail unter SUSE 8.2 und Outlook



## Tole (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Server mit SUSE 8.2 fetchmail eingerichtet. Meine Mails werden auch seitdem bei web.de wie gewünscht abgeholt. Auf dem Server unter KMail kann ich die Mails auch lesen. Was muss ich unter Outlook auf dem WIN98 client einstellen das ich dort meine Mails lesen kann. Meinen Linux Usernamen und mein Linux Kennwort  leider nicht. Wenn ich als pop3 und Smtp-Server die IP meines Servers angebe, fragt er mich nur nach dem Usernamen und dem Passwort. egal was ich dort dann Eintrage es dauert ein paar sekunden und das Fenster erscheint wieder.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

